# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  RTL - kiretaza bez lokalne anestezije

## Felix

*RTL bi u emisiji Exploziv obradio slucajeve kiretaza izvedenih bez lokalne anestezije.* kontaktirali su nas da pokusamo pronaci zene kojima se to dogodilo i koje su voljne ispricati svoju pricu.

naglasavam da ce *identitet biti potpuno skriven -* dakle snimanje s ledja, izmijenjen glas, godine, inicijali, sve. naravno, moze i bez skrivanja identiteta.

vjerujem da ne treba naglasavati koliko je vazno da se o ovom, i hrpi drugih slicnih problema u nasem zdravstvu, treba javno govoriti i javnost upoznati s ovakvim nehumanim postupcima.

javite se meni na pp.

hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Lora163

Šteta kaj sam tek sad to vidla....
Mene su skiretirali na živo 2 tjedna nakon poroda jer im je "nešto" ostalo unutra!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Belinda

Samo pitajte bilo koju ženu koja je to obavila u Karlovcu. Tamo bi i amputacije radili bez anestezije.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

rade oni svašta bez anestezije - ja sam čula da vade jajne stanice bez anestezije npr. (i da, naravno, užasno boli)

----------


## pujica

> rade oni svašta bez anestezije - ja sam čula da vade jajne stanice bez anestezije npr. (i da, naravno, užasno boli)


pa vade, u prirodnom postupku ivf-a i to skoro po defaultu bez anestezije i nije bas da pretjerano boli (kiretaza nazivo je sigurno puno gore iskustvo)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

hm! nisam isprobala ni jedno na vlastitoj koži, ali pričala mi prijateljica...

----------


## ROKA

Evo tek sad sam vidjela upit,možda je kasno ,ali tek sam nedavno rodila i prošla pravu kalvariju sa Splitskim rodilištem,ne samo kiretažu bez anestezije,nego cijeli postupak od primitka pa sve do izlaska iz bolnice.Na kraju hvala bogu ostala sam živa ni sama neznam kako,ali odnos lječnika u st-rodilištu na spram pacijenata je više nego morbidan,strašan.U otpusnom pismu koje sam dobila na kraju ne piše ništa od onoga što se dešavalo ,niti koje su mi ljekove dali niti što mi je bilo,tako da idem nešto rješavat tužbom nemam apsolutno nikakvih dokaza,samo mi je ostala ranjena psiha i ispaćeno tijelo .Znam oporavit ću se s vremenom ali zaboravit neću nikada.Svim curam koje imaju rodit ovdje u Hrvatskoj želim od sveg srca SREĆU jer samo to će im trebat da sve prođe dobro.

----------


## Poslid

ROKA, šaljem ti jedan   :Love:

----------


## RozaGroza

Prekasno vidila post, ali doživila sam ovo u Dubrovačkom rodilištu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Berlin

Imam nažalost dvije kiretaže bez anestezije u splitkom rodilištu i voljna sam govoriti o tome. Pa ako treba tu sam.

----------


## kahna

Tema je iz 01/2007 godine

----------


## Berlin

8)

----------


## Berlin

8)

----------

